# Mistype the poster before you



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

_*Mistype the poster before you.*_

Use _terrible reasoning_, but do explain it. It adds a sort of flavor to this thread. The more ridiculous the better.

Since you probably have 16 - 1 types to choose from, _don't_ pick the type the person has listed in order to mistype them. Or at least try not to. That would be slightly too edgy.


----------



## BlueSeven (Nov 19, 2012)

INFP. 
Because you are quiet and unknown.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

ISFP because I feel you ISFP.


----------



## PurpleApple (Mar 11, 2013)

INFP, because of your illogical use of feeling


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

ENFJ because that avatar looks exactly like an ENFJ that I know.


----------



## guitarguy (Sep 16, 2012)

Clearly you are an ISTJ because you used correct capitalization, spelling, and punctuation. Also because I said so.


----------



## Alumina (Jan 22, 2013)

ISTJ because you do the same thing as what you stated.


----------



## pizzapie (Oct 23, 2012)

ESTJ because the truth hurts.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

ISFP, because you like cats. And you probably like tea, too.


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

ISFP, because arts.


----------



## guitarguy (Sep 16, 2012)

Well you're an ENTJ because potato.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

ISFJ, because, well, obviously.


----------



## Alumina (Jan 22, 2013)

INTP, because you like the truth.


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

INTJ because everyone on the internet (and on facebook) is an INTJ.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

I think the easiest choice would always be ESTJ.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

ESFJ, cuz you're a wannabe .


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

ENFJ because "cuz" and "wannabe" feel like fuzzy-ish NF words.


----------



## cna37 (Mar 5, 2012)

ESFJ because you noticed the use of fuzzy words.


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

INFP, because you're reading books on a couch instead of mantaining society like an SJ would.


----------



## 11thNight (Sep 2, 2012)

ENFP, because being the INFJ that I am, I have peered into your soul and I see rainbows and fluffy kittens. Oh, and I am an INFJ btw, so I always type people correctly. No mattered how far-fetched it may seem, I simply can read you better than you know yourself.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

ENFJ, because you are desperate to find your ISTJ dual partner and thus project this personality onto every female entity you encounter.


----------



## guitarguy (Sep 16, 2012)

INFJ because of your premonition of the poster before you.


----------



## Alumina (Jan 22, 2013)

ISTP, I can sense it.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

ENFJ just because.


----------



## Alumina (Jan 22, 2013)

ESTJ, you got the 'N' bit wrong


----------



## The Trollmaster (Feb 1, 2013)

ENFJ, because you obviously judge your image as black and white!


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

My mom is an ESTJ. Our perceptions clash like there's no tomorrow.

I'm going to hammer you with the ESTP label because I feel like it.

Edit: Wait I was ninja'd. But ESTP verdict still stands. Both are Pe dominants so like it matters.

/cackles


----------



## The Trollmaster (Feb 1, 2013)

ENTP, because another ENTP was telling me I was an ESTP (seriously too D earlier today.

Edit: And all of you ENTPs think alike! I'll never understand you guys! Oh shoot . . . that statement might have just further eroded my status as an ENTP. /facepalm


----------



## Alumina (Jan 22, 2013)

You are ESFP. Do not know why.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Hello there INFP seeking their dual.


----------



## The Trollmaster (Feb 1, 2013)

ENFJ, you seem to like helping others with their relationships . . .


----------



## Alumina (Jan 22, 2013)

Still an ESFP. 

EDIT: 3 people replying at once, lol


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Hello there INFP. *smirks*


----------



## Alumina (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi, ESTJ.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Marry me, INFP?


----------



## Alumina (Jan 22, 2013)

I have already been proposed by an ENTJ, ESTJ.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Well silly INFP, I prefer ENTPs anyway. Have fun with your ENTJ.


----------



## PurpleApple (Mar 11, 2013)

ESFP, because I said so.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Why hello there, ESFJ.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Aw, with a heart and eyes like that you gotta be an ISFP.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Pandas are lazy as tits. So ISTP.


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

ISTJ for the signature's details.


----------



## sonnetfirelight (Apr 5, 2013)

ENFJ since the character on your avatar is n idealist.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ESTJ, because of lacking individuality.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

ISFP, since your avatar is artistic.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Another INFP seeking a dual.


----------



## AnCapKevin (Jun 7, 2012)

ISTJ because your signature has soldiers saluting.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

But it's John Watson from BBC Sherlock. He's grand. 

ISTP because they're pretty cool.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

You've been thanked double the amount of your post count. You must be a kind INFJ (is there any other kind?) winning approval from other members.


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

INTJ because of attempted analysis of something.


----------



## Alumina (Jan 22, 2013)

INTJ, right? The underdog, in the background and is modest to the extent of privacy for his amazing personality. Lol


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

INFP, because really all thoughts are just another sort of feelings.


----------



## Alumina (Jan 22, 2013)

Still an INTJ, but a sassy one.


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

If that is what you feel, sure. All feelings are equal to each other. And I feel you are an INFP, which is the same as think.


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

INTP because of your quirky, goof-assed user-account "joke."


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

ENFP because birdie


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

INTP because INTJs are too mainstream on the internet.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

and INTPs aren't? 

ESTJ because of standard default normalcy


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

ESFP because your avatar pic is ugly and i don't like ESFPs


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

ISFP because you decided primarily due to aesthetic taste.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

default settings said:


> ISFP because you decided primarily due to aesthetic taste.


ESFJ because you created this thread (posted multiple times) and ur avatar is super smiley! !


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ESFP, because the girls on your avatar looks drunk.


----------



## guitarguy (Sep 16, 2012)

BeardedAgam said:


> ESFP, because the girls on your avatar looks drunk.


INFP because all women are feelers. Right?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ESTP, because you play guitar.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

ISFP because your avatar is cute.


----------



## Alumina (Jan 22, 2013)

ISTJ, keep up the good work.


----------



## EricJS (Dec 8, 2012)

ENFJ - You encouraged someone to keep up the good work.


----------



## Alumina (Jan 22, 2013)

ISFP, you sit there doing no work.


----------



## EricJS (Dec 8, 2012)

ISTP - You noticed.


----------



## Lacrimosa (Jan 5, 2013)

ESFJ because you have no avatar.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

INTJ because your avatar is glaring at me.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ESFP, because the girl on your avatar looks like a party girl.


----------



## Loupgaroux (Mar 9, 2013)

Your avatar speaks ENFJ to me. Loving & protective ENFJ lizards. roud:


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

ENTP because avatar


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

ENFP because of the heart in your avatar and because I like the ENFPs I've met and I also like Sherlock.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

ENFP because rainbow spiral smilies. xD


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

ESFP because signature picture.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

ISTJ because of the saluting guy in your siggie :crazy:


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

ESFP because only a hyper-active Se dom would dare to set the sun in their hand. And in the wrong direction. It's East to West, Rising Sun, Japan, Geishas. That's why you're ESFP.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

ESTJ because you're being really picky about the silliest details.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

INFJ, because your avatar is so damn symbolic.


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

ENTJ because it almost looks like the lizards have something suspiciously strategic planned out...


----------



## Beauty for Ashes (Feb 6, 2013)

ISFJ because Snow White has birds landing on her hands, and she is ISFJ.


----------



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

ESTP because Hemmingway wrote a book that looks kind of like yours.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

INTJ, because that was a clever use of elements.


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

ESTJ because you didn't use many words in your message.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

infj because you look as if you are foreseeing the future.


----------



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

ENTJ who is disarming people with crocuses and poetry while actually charging through the forum in order to become a V.I.P Member.


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

ENTJ because your avatar looks like a diagram of sorts. Something _super complicated._


----------



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

The opposite of ISFP, which would be ENTJ, because you forgot to water your flowers.


----------



## shampoo (Jun 4, 2011)

The opp of ENFP, which makes it ISTJ because...beca..use...YOUR AVATAR LACKS COLOR!!!


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

ESFP because the fish absolutely is.


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

ESTP because the avatar says 'here we go' which implies action which is an ESTP thing.


----------



## shampoo (Jun 4, 2011)

INFJ, becuz the eyes scream infjness


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

ENFJ, because it's obviously using Fe and Se to react, duh.


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

ISFP because of the artistic roses in the signature and the expression of sufferance and at the same time dignity on the avatar face.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

INFP, beacuse all INFP's are child-like and like swings and cumulus clouds and stuff.


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

ISFJ because pandas are so cute and one panda is helping the other. roud:


----------



## Vianna (Jul 28, 2012)

ENFP because it looks dreamy and yet playfull and funny


----------



## Ambiguity (Apr 4, 2013)

endlessnameless said:


> ENFP because it looks dreamy and yet playfull and funny


ISTJ

Because you used only one sentence, that means you're introvert all the way! Because you're afraid to express all your opinions and stuff.
Sensual because your avatar is very sensual roud:
Thinking because you logically derived ENFP out of the avatar
Judging, because you judged ENFP


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

ISTP, because your avatar shows reflection. There's only one person, so introvert, and they're probably in love with themselves or something, which seems like an SP thing. T because it isn't very colorful.


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

ISFP, because even your avatar's hair is an expression of feelz.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ISTP because you don't give a damn about getting an avatar, and ISTPs is the only type that does not care for anything.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

INTP because your avatar makes me feel awkward


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

ENFP. Ne dom because none of your avatar and signature match up. All the colours, everywhere! Yep. Great typing.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Also ENFP, because it takes one to know one, especially when colors everywhere are involved.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

ESFP, because your username is all sparkley.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

INFP, because INFPs keeps losing books so that the books becomes stairs.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

INTP because your avatar still makes me feel awkward...


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ISFP, because you are disturbed by an innocent lizard avatar.


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

ENTP because onion quote.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

ISFP because you're a cutter.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ESTJ, because one panda bosses around the other panda.


----------



## shampoo (Jun 4, 2011)

ENFP, becuz everybody deserves an onion!!


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ESFJ, because the fish is going shopping with her friends.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

ESFP because those lizards aren't so innocent.


----------



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

INFJ, for seeing the 'hidden meaning' behind pictures of lizards.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

INTJ because your avatar isn't taking any bullshit.


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

ESFJ, cause obvzz dem lizards want some love yoo!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

istp because behind that artist, there is a mechanic yearning to breathe free.


----------



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

@hailfire: Ha! I found it!

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...arge-people-money-anything-you-do-them-2.html

See, we had an extensive relationship, for a couple pages. 


So now I have to type myself. I'd say ESFP fits well so far, except I'm hiding behind an intellectual avatar. I hope I never have to take college chemistry again, even the Chem 101 version. :tongue:


----------



## Kaylee (Jan 2, 2012)

ISFJ because you're very quiet...


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Meadow said:


> @_hailfire_: Ha! I found it!
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...arge-people-money-anything-you-do-them-2.html
> 
> ...


Okay yep, I definitely rememeber you. Good talk  Did you ever get around to harvesting those souls and/or body parts? LOL
And agreed, not a fan of chem myself for the most part. Haven't done any since the tenth grade.


----------



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

I would, but I can't find anything in ENFP descriptions about harvesting, so I've had to let it go.  It's weird that a while back, someone posted a YouTube with two of the stars from that movie, showing the difference between Fi and Fe. Since I don't want to put a video in this thread, if anyone is interested type "infp vs infj" into YouTube and it's the one with Andrew and Carey. 

Organic chemistry really brought home the fact that I'm not good with patterns. I got an A, but only because the instructor pretty much gave us the answers to the tests beforehand. 

Kaylee is an ENFP, lots of flowers and colors and just missing the rainbow, and a fuzzy toy thingy with some teeth just to make sure she's being taken seriously.


----------



## Ambiguous (Aug 17, 2009)

This might be the greatest thread ever.


ESFP because your comma to sentence ratio is too high for an ENFP. Weeeee!!!


----------



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

That's funny because I do have an out-of-control comma problem, even though I manage to take half of them out.  

ENFJ, putting together the Fe and Se pictures.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

ISFJ because your avatar is all about Si...


----------



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

INFP because you use cuteness as a counterpoint to darkness in the world.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

INFJ because preference for cute and evil


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

tangosthenes said:


> INFJ because preference for cute and evil


takes one to know one


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

ESTP because badass avatar


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

Enneagram 4 because of emo avatar.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

Potato because I see you everywhere.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

_ISTP... _I mean your avatar makes me think of the ones I know.


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

ESFJ because your avatar's fashion sense seems more S than N, despite only offering a tiny picture compared to a view of her entire outfit.


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

ISFP for the creativity of the avatar!


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

ISFP because your avatar is oh so sensual.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ISFP, because someone in your avatar have been drawing.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

_INTP... _because you profile feels like it. :tongue:


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ESTJ, because the girl in your avatar is being snarky about an employees incompetence.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

ESFP, because the lizards look like they're all humping each other and having a giant lizard orgy. ESFP's are the number 1 type for orgys..


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

ENFP because you're lying about ESFPs being the number 1 type for orgys and you _know _that...


----------



## I am me (Mar 4, 2013)

ESTJ
because that is the exact opposite of me, and i said so.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

INFJ, because one can get philosophical about your username.


----------



## Zdorobot (Dec 19, 2010)

ISFJ, because your name sounds like that of an Orthodox Jewish rabbi and everyone knows that religious people are SJs with feelings.


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

ISFP because of the expression of you in the avatar.


----------



## guitarguy (Sep 16, 2012)

Clouds are ethereal in my mind so you are an N and the person on the switch is alone so you are clearly an I as well.

INFJ

Fool proof!


----------



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

ISTJ because it's too much of a change for you to use internet cable, but you're okay with birds because you remember seeing them in your childhood.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

intp 'cause that looks like some sort of atom, with Ne as its nucleus. It is bizarrely analytical. Also, there is no signature to distract from the concept of bizarrely analytical.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

INFP because of flower avatar and Edgar Allan Poe quote.


----------



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

ESTP because you were drunk when you chose your forum name and in your inebriated state, you misspelled "Again." Since you've never been entirely sober since, it's still "Agam." 

@walking tourist, I like "bizarrely analytical."


----------



## Cher Zee (Feb 15, 2012)

INTJ because you're pointing out misspellings and you like things that are "bizarrely analytical."


----------



## theunknownstuff (Dec 30, 2012)

ESFP because I know you like potato chips. It's just so obvious.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ISTJ because black is a pragmatic colour.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

INFJ because you avatar indicates that you're an animal lover.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ISFP because your avatar looks like something from Pokémon, and only ISFPs watch Pokémon.


----------



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

ESFJ because your avatar likes helping. You were actually looking for a whole crowd of lizards, but consider 3 a good start.

@_Cher_to_the_Z_, your avatar exemplifies my life's work.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

INTP, because INTPs are Ne users.


----------



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

ENTP because I knew one who was paranoid but shouldn't have been because the government was truly after him.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ESFP because you made me laugh.


----------



## I am me (Mar 4, 2013)

intp because you are trying to make connections between words in order to find out a person's type


----------



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

ESTJ because you have instructional arrows showing us exactly where to look.


----------



## Macona (Jul 28, 2011)

INTJ, you robot


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ESFJ because you like romantic comedies.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

I might say_* INTP*_, but still it is only an impression. Yeah... :tongue:


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

reckless summer nights said:


> I might say_* INTP*_, but still it is only an impression. Yeah... :tongue:


I'm actually seriously considering that as an option if I have mistyped myself, so please explain why I look like an INTP. That would be a big help for me.

Back to the original topic:ENFP, because your avatar makes me think of a Manic Pixie Dreamgirl.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

BeardedAgam said:


> I'm actually seriously considering that as an option if I have mistyped myself, so please explain why I look like an INTP. That would be a big help for me.
> 
> Back to the original topic:ENFP, because your avatar makes me think of a Manic Pixie Dreamgirl.


My argument would be silly. :mellow: I simply look at your avatar and I can't imagine you being anything other than an INTP. :happy:


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

reckless summer nights said:


> My argument would be silly. :mellow: I simply look at your avatar and I can't imagine you being anything other than an INTP. :happy:


Capricorn


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

JungleDisco said:


> Capricorn


Me? Nope. Why?


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

reckless summer nights said:


> Me? Nope. Why?


This is the mistype the poster above you thread right?

I mistyped you


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

JungleDisco said:


> This is the mistype the poster above you thread right?
> 
> I mistyped you


Haha! I thought it was MBTI related. Then, you are Leo. :laughing:


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

reckless summer nights said:


> Haha! I thought it was MBTI related. Then, you are Leo. :laughing:


It probably is MBTI, but I'm bored. *grins*

ISFJ - because Zoe Deschannel is so hawt!


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

JungleDisco said:


> It probably is MBTI, but I'm bored. *grins*
> 
> ISFJ - because Zoe Deschannel is so hawt!


Aries, just in case... :tongue: I feel like your avatar makes me want to type you as an ISTP or something.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

reckless summer nights said:


> Aries, just in case... :tongue: I feel like your avatar makes me want to type you as an ISTP or something.


Well ISTP's do like the Jungle.... And discos :tongue:

I feel like you're a ENTJ Virgo?


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

JungleDisco said:


> Well ISTP's do like the Jungle.... And discos :tongue:
> 
> I feel like you're a ENTJ Virgo?


Sounds nice. roud: I'd say that you're an ESTP Scorpio.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

reckless summer nights said:


> Sounds nice. roud: I'd say that you're an ESTP Scorpio.


INFP Sagittarius Rising and Jupiter in Taurus

(I genuinely have no idea what that means lol)


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

INTJ.....because of your signiture. What?


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Sporadic Aura said:


> INTJ.....because of your signiture. What?


INFP because you mentioned my signature! Wut?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ENTP because you want people to be offended when reading your signature.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

ESTJ just because.


----------



## 11thNight (Sep 2, 2012)

INTJ because they point out illogical things about people.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

isfp because of your avatar being so cool looking


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

ESTP because horse.


----------



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

Anan's an ISTP due to concise conveyance of thoughts in the face of grammar.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

INFJ because of abstract/symbolic avatar.


----------



## chessio (Jul 18, 2012)

I was about to mistype you correctly.

INFP because serious business signature, this is my heart on the internet.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ENTP because pizza was invented by an ENTP.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

ENTP because only an ENTP would claim to have invented pizza.


----------



## Persian (Jul 16, 2012)

You are an INTJ, because you resemble the angel of death.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

INFP because your avatar is colorful, delightful, and crude.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ESFJ because you have a friendly looking avatar.


----------



## 11thNight (Sep 2, 2012)

ESFJ because _you_ have a friendly looking avatar.

just kidding. ENTJ


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

You're clearly an SJ because of the classic imagery in your avatar.


----------



## chessio (Jul 18, 2012)

ESFJ because you're my aunt who wasn't sure what they meant by 'username' when filling out the registration form

( @_BeardedAgam_ mistyped me correctly ha ha ha)


----------



## Loupgaroux (Mar 9, 2013)

ESFP because colourful avatar. :wink:


----------



## chessio (Jul 18, 2012)

ISFP because only an ISFP could have such an awesome avatar (and sig quote) 

...shhhhh


----------



## Persian (Jul 16, 2012)

INFP- because you have an artistic avatar.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

ENFP because your avatar looks like a manic, wide-eyed pixie :kitteh:


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

ISFJ because


> :kitteh:


----------



## HalfwayThere (Aug 30, 2012)

@shakti Infj or enfj. youve been thanked 601 times since october, and your avatar to me is inspiring. Your holding up the sun from going down, daring it to give more light than it wanted to. Like holding people out to be more giving. 
Or maybe i just thought WAAAAy too deeply about that lol


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

ESFJ as your avatar is a girl wearing high heels. HAY GUURL HAYY.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

ESFP because you like dancing bears.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

ESFJ, because you are sat with your comrades at the bar and you agreed to meet up at 6pm. And you are female, therefore you must be a feeler.


----------



## JamesSteal (Apr 14, 2013)

ISFP because the signature is too dark and angsty, an ISFJ would have Taylor Swift as their avatar.


----------



## IntoTheBlue (Jul 13, 2013)

INTJ because it was tuesday


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ISFJ because a Si-dom I know owns a dog.


----------



## IntoTheBlue (Jul 13, 2013)

ESTP because you're trying to read me


----------



## JamesSteal (Apr 14, 2013)

You're an INFP because the innocent happy-go-lucky puppy represents some kind of metaphor for your idealistic nature and the black bars resemble society's oppression of your existentially enlightened and unique soul.


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

INTJ because that sentence seemed organized enough.


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

ESFP, where'd you get those hallucinogenics? Where can I get them?


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

ENTP because you used the word "hallucinogenics"


----------



## IntoTheBlue (Jul 13, 2013)

ESTJ because you're nit picking on small stuff.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

ENFP because OMG PUPPY!


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

ISFP because you noticed the puppy


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

infj for that mystical animal


----------



## Loupgaroux (Mar 9, 2013)

ENTJ because I feel like it.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

you are an istj because it is a random choice


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

ISTJ because horse idk


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

INTJ because you are just overflowing with fiery, passionate energy.


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

ENTP because your avatar is of Petyr Baelish biggest trollface ever.


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

INTP because fucking penguin is boss.


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

INFP because I think Ice King is an INFP and he owns Gunther


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

INTJ because you look like you're plotting something.


----------



## War pigs (Sep 12, 2012)

ESTJ because you feel like killing someone.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

INFJ because your avatar is symbolic.


----------



## War pigs (Sep 12, 2012)

INFP because you gave meaning to the meaningless


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ISTJ because you corrected me.


----------



## War pigs (Sep 12, 2012)

ENFP because you got hurt


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

INTJ, because you're plotting something nefarious with that pile of salt. Or whatever it is...


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ISFP because someone violated your Fi.


----------



## War pigs (Sep 12, 2012)

ESFJ because you made an illogical assumption.


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

INTP because you called something illogical


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

entj because your avatar is causing my eyes to bug out and you will take the opportunity when all people have bug out eyes and are confused to control the world.


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

INTJ because you know my plan


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

ENFP. Colorful avatar that includes a cat for no real reason. Yeah. ENFP sounds about right.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ENTP because your avatar is in a post apocalyptic wasteland.


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

INFP because I'm female and an INFP which makes you one too


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

ESFP because your avatar is colorful and fun and all ESFPs love colorful and fun things. And cats; ESFPs especially love cats.


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

ENTJ because of your signature


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

southern ESFP because of username


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

ESFJ because U use bad grammer in UR avater.


----------



## CelticaNoir (Dec 27, 2012)

ESTP for not knowing what you're talking about. ;D (Woah, this is the second time...)


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

ENTP because they're kind of random, and so is this mistype. Also, green.


----------



## kareem (Jan 30, 2013)

ENTP, coz INTJs are not absurd.


----------



## CelticaNoir (Dec 27, 2012)

an Absurd Man said:


> ENTP because they're kind of random, and so is this mistype. Also, green.


I'm ENxP, sirrah. 

@_kareem_ ISTJ for only having text in your avvie.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

ENFJ because your name is vaguely Irish and I see Irish people as ENFJ's or ESFP's, but your avatar looks more like a judger than a P so you're an ENFJ.


----------



## CelticaNoir (Dec 27, 2012)

ENFP because you reason like a unicorn.


----------



## a go go (Jul 16, 2013)

Sensor. I'm not even suggesting it non-chalantly as a mistype, I really mean it.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

NT. Not much of a mistype though, BECAUSE YOU HAVE NO TYPE.


----------



## Persian (Jul 16, 2012)

I think you are an ENTP 4w5, since you're a commie.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

INFP because you love baby ducks.


----------



## Aidan (Dec 21, 2012)

Esfp because dancing woman as an avatar.


----------



## kareem (Jan 30, 2013)

ENFP coz blonde.


----------



## Quork (Aug 17, 2012)

INTJ 'cause the crown mixed with that alluring red is meant to cover up your devious plans.


----------



## shadowjasmine (Apr 19, 2013)

ESFP because you like to dance and perform


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

infj cause you're trying to read someone's mind right now.


----------



## Persian (Jul 16, 2012)

ISFJ 
You have a blueberry as your avatar.


----------



## kareem (Jan 30, 2013)

INTP
coz you're so much in your own head that you don't know how blueberries look like!


----------



## Kittynip (Mar 24, 2013)

ENTP!
INFJ's are supposed to be one of their 'ideal' matches. 

(& we're a fun bunch.


----------



## Residual Deviance (May 11, 2013)

Let's see. cat-themed name, white blue-eyed cat in avatar (deafness?), and Pusheen in signature.

Probably a total dog person. ESFP.


----------



## kareem (Jan 30, 2013)

thinking rationally to reach irrational conclusions, giving excuses to self for being self and having a mouse for avatar:
ENTP


----------



## Kittynip (Mar 24, 2013)

Are you projecting?  !!!

Once again, I'll type you as ENTP!!!!!!!!


----------



## kareem (Jan 30, 2013)

cute kitty avatar, pusheen in signature and cute kitty name. I insist on my opinion, but for compromise i suggest ENFJ


----------



## Aidan (Dec 21, 2012)

kareem said:


> ENFP coz blonde.









More brown than anything.


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

INFP because your avatar is a weird looking cartoon


----------



## kareem (Jan 30, 2013)

Aidan said:


> View attachment 78430
> More brown than anything.


:laughing:



lunareclipzee said:


> INFP because your avatar is a weird looking cartoon


 INFP because your avatar is a weird looking cartoon.


----------



## Aidan (Dec 21, 2012)

isfj, because your avatar is a meme.


----------



## Persian (Jul 16, 2012)

ISTP: You love pictures made with MS Paint.


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

ISFJ. Your duck is insufficiently abstract. And it lacks edge.


----------



## RainbowSprinkles (Jul 17, 2012)

INFJ, because there is little information about you.


----------



## PrimroseMind (Jan 28, 2013)

ENFP. Because of your account name.


----------



## Aidan (Dec 21, 2012)

Persian said:


> ISTP: You love pictures made with MS Paint.


It was made with flash; MS Paint doesn't have smoothing.

And esfj, because you're a woman. (not sexist in the least.)


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

ESTP, because some guy I know is named Aidan and he's ESTP: therefore, everyone who possesses the name Aidan must be an ESTP.


----------



## Traum (Jan 3, 2012)

ESFP because your logic. :crazy:

Also because your avatar is male but you're female and it doesn't seem very J unless INFJ but no, ESFP it shall be. :kitteh:


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

Touche! OK....

ESFJ because you used 2 smilies in one post and, like, no other type does that...:bored::frustrating:


----------



## Traum (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm changing you to ESFJ because you weren't perceptive enough to see that my signature leads to a forum for introverts yet you typed me as an extrovert. :wink:


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

I still stand by my utter logical reasoning of you being ESFJ because you think I didn't see the forum for introverts - only a stupid/visually impaired wouldn't see those big letters - therefore you think I'm stupid - therefore you associate ESFJ with stupidity - therefore you are TYPIST! :O


----------



## Persian (Jul 16, 2012)

ISFP 
You love movies.


----------



## Aidan (Dec 21, 2012)

ENFP, because cute animal.

And who's dumber? The esfj, or the esfp?


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

INFJ because you didn't capitalize ESFJ/ESFP.


----------



## Aidan (Dec 21, 2012)

Why INFJ?
And ENFP, because Tennat.(Or at least it looks like Tennant)


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

ISFP because of the cartoonish avatar.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

INFJ because Hoopers work symbolizes loneliness or alienation or solitude and strength, and an INFJ who is in their "I'm really Ti" phase would want to make this statement, showing deep intellectualism (but really identifying with how they feel for the people in the dinner). ?


----------



## Persian (Jul 16, 2012)

I think your are an ISFJ because you have a modern art avatar.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

Darn, I thought someone would give me Fi dom for this. Matisse, can you get anymore expressive than that?
But my ENTP inner child wont let me be dark enough to project the tortured soul kind of Fi dom artist I guess.
@*Persian *maybe you have read all the Jung stuff? and his use of artistic interpretation as an example of Si?
But he makes it clear that he is trying to explain Si private interpretation using an anecdote all can relate to or comprehend, and not saying Si is equivalent necessarily to artistic sensibility.

Soooo, too literal for an N, you must be ISTJ.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

INFJ because your avatar is artsy and deep.


----------



## kareem (Jan 30, 2013)

ESTP coz you're forward and aggressive.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

istj because your avatar looks neat and organized.


----------



## kareem (Jan 30, 2013)

ENTP because your avatar has a hole in it (they do have holes in their logic!)


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ENTJ because your avatar is inspired by an old political poster.


----------



## RainbowSprinkles (Jul 17, 2012)

INTJ because you're dark and mysterious.


----------



## kareem (Jan 30, 2013)

ESTP coz you've eagle in your avvie, vicious!


----------



## CelticaNoir (Dec 27, 2012)

ISTP because you type people based on what you see and don't look deeper.


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

ESTP because 7w8s are known for being risk taking like most ESTPs are


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

INTJ because your avatar looks determined.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

ESFJ, because you clearly value harmony above all


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE (Jul 25, 2012)

INFJ, because your avatar is purple and INFJs seem to like purple.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

INTP because you seem to like big words.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

ESTJ, because you are an unapologetic control freak


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

INFP because INFPs likes pandas.


----------



## Remcy (Dec 19, 2011)

ESFJ because you've never had a thought of your own.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ESFJ because you think everyone is one.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

INFP - scared of her own shadow.


----------



## Daniel_James_Maher (Feb 11, 2013)

ESFP because what you wrote makes no sense whatsoever from what I can see.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

ENFP, because you have trouble making up your mind.


----------



## CelticaNoir (Dec 27, 2012)

ISTJ because of your judgemental attitude towards ENFPs.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

ENFJ, because lacks judgement.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ISFP because you feel judged right now.


----------



## Cher Zee (Feb 15, 2012)

ENFP: Because your lovable avatar just screams "Hug me."


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

INTJ, you seem quite serious. The avatar girl looks pretty stoic :tongue:


----------



## ATLeow (Jun 2, 2013)

ESFJ, because IIRC you've typed as every type and I remember seeing that one time.

Alternatively ENTJ because that eye reminds me of the illuminati and that seems like an ENT-ish thing.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

ISFJ, for being a conspiracy conspiracy theorist



*No, that was _not_ a typo.*


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ENFJ because some unreliable source told me that you are a priest.


----------



## CelticaNoir (Dec 27, 2012)

Only INFPs would believe in unreliable sources.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

ISTJ, because of your judgemental attitude towards INFPs.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

INFJ because you stood up for someone else.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

ESTeaP


----------



## CelticaNoir (Dec 27, 2012)

ISFJ because of your obsession with tea.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

ENFJ because you are judgemental about people being judgemental.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

INFJ because you are just so sensitive and deep.


----------



## Annwuzhere (Jul 23, 2013)

ENTP because of your avatar lolz.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ISTP because ISTPs are wolves and huskies.


----------



## Alumina (Jan 22, 2013)

ESTJ, cuz I said so.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ESFP because your hair is neon green.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

ESTJ because you love the colour red.


----------



## Annwuzhere (Jul 23, 2013)

INFJ because of lotus symbolism :crazy:


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

INTJ, because has obvious coordination problems and does sinister Pavlovian experiments with pets.


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

INFP because it is obvious you are a Panda pacifist. 


:laughing:


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

INTP because loves the colour blue.


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

TreasureTower said:


> INTP because loves the colour blue.


NOT TO Derail, but IT IS TEAL, PLEASE - the perfection union of blue and green.roud:


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

Dauntless said:


> NOT TO Derail, but IT IS TEAL, PLEASE - the perfection union of blue and green.roud:


ISTJ because fusses with the particulars of whether or not something is green.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

INTP - finds interplay of colours absolutely fascinating.


:tongue:


----------



## Pendit76 (Jul 31, 2013)

You seem to be an ENFJ. You have a panda in your signature, and you used a smilie.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

INTJ because your avatar is creepy.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

ESFP because I threw a 6 inch dagger at a poster with all sixteen types on it and thats where it landed.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

INTJ due to serial killer tendencies . . .

:wink:


Seriously, don't hurt me. *cowers*


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ISTJ because you only care about what's necessary.


----------



## Alumina (Jan 22, 2013)

ESFJ, just had this feeling.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

ISFP - has masochistic tendencies


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

ISFJ - because what you had typed doesn't just scream INTP.


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

ISTP because they're green like a fern!


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

TreasureTower said:


> My temporary type is INTP/INFJ. tm
> 
> 
> INTP because your avatar makes me think you could be a rl Vulcan.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

ISFJ for reasons that I can't articulate..


----------



## Maybe Mercury (Apr 1, 2012)

ESFP because they like colors. And shrooms.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

INTJ because batman


----------



## Annwuzhere (Jul 23, 2013)

INTJ because morbid stuff and disintergration


----------



## CelticaNoir (Dec 27, 2012)

ISFP because your answer made no sense


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ESTJ because you don't have 500+ posts.


----------



## BlackMoonlight (Oct 16, 2012)

INFJ because you like psychology.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

ENTJ because you are scary (well, at least your avatar is scary).


----------



## CelticaNoir (Dec 27, 2012)

INFP because butterflies.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

ESTP because according to sigline, is superficial.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ISFP because you like Disney movies.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

ISTJ because you never change your sigline.


----------



## CelticaNoir (Dec 27, 2012)

ISTJ just because.


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

ENTP due to the hilariously mean quote in your sig.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

INFP because you like to be mysterious.


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

TreasureTower said:


> INFP because you like to be mysterious.


ENTJ because you like the last word ;-)


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

ESTP because you like tea.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

INFJ because you believe that you are psychic.


----------



## CelticaNoir (Dec 27, 2012)

INTJ because you think you know everything.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ESTP because you are cheating on your boyfriend.


----------



## CelticaNoir (Dec 27, 2012)

ESFP because you think everyone has to have a boyfriend.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

*I am either an INFJ or an INTP. tm*


ENFP because your tritype has different colours.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

INFJ just a gut feeling :wink:


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ENFP because you are impulsive.


----------



## koalamort (Dec 21, 2012)

ESTJ because you judge people too much.


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

INFJ because you judge her for judging people too much.


----------



## Daniel_James_Maher (Feb 11, 2013)

ISTJ because you take what people say too seriously.


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

ESTP because the guy in your avatar is outside.


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

INFP because your sig has emotional song lyrics.


----------



## Kizuna (Jul 30, 2011)

IxFP because your ava looks like an emo hugging his/her only friend, the lamp


----------



## CelticaNoir (Dec 27, 2012)

ISTJ because you have to stereotype everyone.


----------



## BelongInNeverland97 (Feb 24, 2013)

infj because you hate stereotypes.


----------



## Hyphero (Jun 1, 2013)

ENTJ, because you seem like a Te dom.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ISFJ because everyone looks like a te dom to you.


----------



## BelongInNeverland97 (Feb 24, 2013)

ESFJ because I usually have to explain stuff to ESFJs. I would like to explain that I wrote quite a long previous post and then edited it, hence Hypero saying that I seem like a Te dom. Thankyou. Over and out.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

ISFP since you lack economy of expression.


----------



## CelticaNoir (Dec 27, 2012)

ISTJ because you seem to have too much economy of expression.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

ESTP because you like to party.


----------



## CelticaNoir (Dec 27, 2012)

ESFP because I don't like to party ;D


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

ESFP; too many colors.


----------



## CelticaNoir (Dec 27, 2012)

INTJ, not enough colours.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

ENTP because you can't follow even simple rules.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

EDIT: @_an Absurd Man_: ESFJ because you are a stepford wife.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

ISTJ, well, just because I say so.


----------



## CelticaNoir (Dec 27, 2012)

@an Absurd Man ISFJ because you can't let go of a grudge.
@Ellis Bell ISTP because you're impulsive.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

ISTJ, hoards stacks of pencil crayons.


----------



## Maybe Mercury (Apr 1, 2012)

@TreasureTower ENTP because of Sisyphus.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

@Elicit

INFJ because likes birds


----------



## Neidijijian (Aug 18, 2013)

infp because female


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

ESFP because avatar is metrosexual.


----------



## SirenaChitzoph (May 27, 2013)

ENFP because you have the WWF link in your sig.


----------



## Frosty (Jul 16, 2010)

enfp because seemingly fun & optimistic avatar?

edit: I posted at the same time the user above me did. Null & void.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Frosty I mistype you ESFP :crazy:


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Neidijijian said:


> infp because female


??? That's sexist and typist in such poor taste. Grrr.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

INFJ because of bad hair.


----------



## candycanebones (Jan 21, 2013)

ESFJ becausee use hair to judge character.


----------



## CelticaNoir (Dec 27, 2012)

INFP because candy.


----------



## candycanebones (Jan 21, 2013)

ESTP because that was a very Se-Ti deduction


----------



## Aidan (Dec 21, 2012)

ENFP, because anime.


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

ESTJ, due to slut-shaming the dog in the avatar to the point of it wearing clothes, in order to guard her virtue.


----------



## candycanebones (Jan 21, 2013)

INFJ for taking the feminist stance


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

INTP for knowing I took the feminist stance.


----------



## candycanebones (Jan 21, 2013)

ESTP for being so vigilante


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

ENTP, due to kidnapping and murdering of my second male sidekick, and the crippling of my first female sidekick.


----------



## candycanebones (Jan 21, 2013)

Caged Within said:


> ENTP, due to kidnapping and murdering of my second male sidekick, and the crippling of my first female sidekick.


HAHAHA I meant to type vigilant, not vigilante XD


ENTP for having such a creative, yet concise and accurate response.


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

INFP, due to being cool with making mistakes, and being open about saying nice things.


----------



## Hyphero (Jun 1, 2013)

ISTJ, because you see the surface.


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

ESFP due to how your avatar reminds me of a rave one of my exes asked me to attend.


----------



## Corporal Lance (Sep 4, 2013)

ISTJ, because you're a square and didn't go to the rave.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ENTJ because your avatar looks smug.


----------



## Unforeseen Challenges (Nov 12, 2012)

INTJ because avatar points to supreme confidence in an ndea @below He shouldn't be Japanese, the movie is centered on him be refreshed by Honor, If he wasn't American he wouldn't have a bad side to turn against.


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

ESTJ, for liking the Last Samurai.

I will let Mr. Mooney expand upon it a bit.






EDIT:



Unforeseen Challenges said:


> INTJ He shouldn't be Japanese, the movie is centered on him be refreshed by Honor, If he wasn't American he wouldn't have a bad side to turn against.


Oh, please. Hollywood's been doing the whole "White Guy Goes Native And Saves Everybody" thing for a while. Hollywood's also had a history of placing white people in roles that were originally non-white in the past. It's nothing new, though I'm honestly not mad about it, and don't hold it against you for liking The Last Samurai. Despite some white guy, being able to best some of the most hardened warriors to have ever have walked the Earth in their own fighting style in what seemed around 5 minutes, and ending up leading them all into battle on horseback despite probably needing assistance getting on one of the damn things in the first place due to being so short, The Last Samurai was an alright film. I just threw in what I said, and the Paul Mooney video, because this is a joke thread.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ESFP because you posted a video featuring two women wearing pink clothes.


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

ISFP, because out of everything within the video, you found the style of their clothes most interesting.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Clearly you're INFJ because the wolf avatar as the potential for so much symbolism. That and your username suggests a great, deep meaning.


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

ENFJ for giving me too much credit, and not seeing that I'm a bromosapien that simply listens to too much Scandinavian metal.


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

OMG hipsterish word usage. Bromosapien? And downplays self. Must be emo INFP.

OMFG I just noticed, why is it always you.


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

The Hungry One said:


> OMG hipsterish word usage. Bromosapien? And downplays self. Must be emo INFP.


I'm not emo. I just love how these jeans rob blood-flow from my crotch. 



The Hungry One said:


> why is it always you.


My exes say the same thing, when they call me up for booty calls. 

(Fo' realz, fo' realz....I just love to play around, babe.)


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ISFP because you like cute animals.


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

BeardedAgam said:


> ISFP because you like cute animals.


Especially on my dinner plate. 

On topic: INFJ, because seriously....Why the fuck not?


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

INFP because of your username


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ENTP because I'm thirsty.


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

Caged Within said:


> I'm not emo. I just love how these jeans rob blood-flow from my crotch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am 9000% done with you smhhhh 
@BeardedAgam

ESFJ because your profile picture has pink in it.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

INTP because your sigpic is complex.


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

The Hungry One said:


> I am 9000% done with you smhhhh



*









Riiiiiiight.*​


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

ESFP because Tourettes.


----------



## Aidan (Dec 21, 2012)

infp because environmentalist stuff.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ENTP because you are dog with a tie and a suit.


----------



## Aidan (Dec 21, 2012)

INTP because that didn't make any sense, oh wait.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ESFP because you forgot the rules.


----------



## Cher Zee (Feb 15, 2012)

ESTJ - because you think someone died and made YOU boss.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

ESFJ because your avatar looks fashionable (or at least, it used to).


----------



## Maybe Mercury (Apr 1, 2012)

an Absurd Man said:


> ESFJ because your avatar looks fashionable (or at least, it used to).


ESFJ because you need three mouths to keep up with all your talking.


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

ESFJ because you are a woman with a woman in your profile. Very woman.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

ESFJ because ESFJ


----------



## Maegamikko (Sep 5, 2013)

ISFP because your picture is of a forest duh


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

ENTJ, because you threaten my housepets in your signature.


----------



## Maybe Mercury (Apr 1, 2012)

ISFP because you're a lone wuff.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

INTP -- for not being able to make up your mind due to lack of information.


----------



## KaleidoskopicVision (May 11, 2010)

CelticaNoir said:


> ESTP for acting on an impulse.
> 
> And the protagonist happens to be the Tenth Doctor.
> 
> And I'm not sure whether he's ENTP or ENFP...or INFP.


ESFP for being indecisive.


----------



## candycanebones (Jan 21, 2013)

CelticaNoir said:


> ESTP for acting on an impulse.
> 
> And the protagonist happens to be the Tenth Doctor.
> 
> And I'm not sure whether he's ENTP or ENFP...or INFP.


You know, he kind of looks like an ENFP too (Just the avatar. I don't watch doctor who) with the colours. So I pick that.

Am I still allowed to mistype someone as their own type?


----------



## candycanebones (Jan 21, 2013)

KaleidoskopicVision said:


> ESFP for being indecisive.


INTP for black and white avatar


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

I would never said something bad about your type. I mean, you (we) are awesome. :crazy:


Edit: Well, I saw an INFJ above me so.


----------



## CelticaNoir (Dec 27, 2012)

candycanebones said:


> You know, he kind of looks like an ENFP too (Just the avatar. I don't watch doctor who) with the colours. So I pick that.
> 
> Am I still allowed to mistype someone as their own type?




(Planned response again. I knew people would react to the indecisiveness ;D)

ISFJ for wanting to type people their own type.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

Fern said:


> INTP -- for not being able to make up your mind due to lack of information.


INTP because no one notices them and you were skipped.


----------



## candycanebones (Jan 21, 2013)

ISFJ for being so considerate


----------



## wientmg (Sep 5, 2013)

ENFP - the energy and volume of words she used to describe the previous poster... Obviously ENFP.


----------



## Maegamikko (Sep 5, 2013)

INTP because you watch Dr. Who.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

@an Absurd Man

ENTP- cuz of cool sunglasses.
@123itsmarie - INFP cuz your sigline is in sparkly pink.


----------



## CelticaNoir (Dec 27, 2012)

ESFP for everyone because I'm confused with all the disorganization.


----------



## candycanebones (Jan 21, 2013)

@_TreasureTower_ ENTP, because if you were ENTP that would be a very ENTP way of indirectly complimenting yourself


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

ENFP - because enjoys alliteration.


----------



## candycanebones (Jan 21, 2013)

ISFP

COLOUR WHEEL :blushed::blushed: umf


----------



## CelticaNoir (Dec 27, 2012)

ISTP. Use proper grammar already!


----------



## candycanebones (Jan 21, 2013)

ESTJ, stop your ESTJing!


----------



## CelticaNoir (Dec 27, 2012)

I do what I please, ISTJ! You can't control me! *huff*


----------



## candycanebones (Jan 21, 2013)

awww, tsundere. You're still ESTJing :kitteh:


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

Winston Churchill signature means you are an automatic ESTJ. No if ands or buts about it!


----------



## WildImagineer (Jan 25, 2013)

Sporadic Aura said:


> ISTP because of your Zen signature.


ENFJ 
Because you _clearly_ have something against ISTPs


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

WildImagineer said:


> ENFJ
> Because you _clearly_ have something against ISTPs


I like his signature. ESFJ for reading too far into someones comment.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

INTP - due to a macabre avatar


----------



## Corporal Lance (Sep 4, 2013)

ENTJ, because you're avatar mentions budget cuts.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

INFJ - since your lack of a sig, suggests an aura of mystery about you.


----------



## Bluity (Nov 12, 2012)

ESTP, which stands for Evil Scourge Taking Payment, and your name gives me the image of someone rolling around in huge piles of gold


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

INFP because you seem so blue.


----------



## Aidan (Dec 21, 2012)

ESTP because 420 posts blaze it ******.


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

INFJ, for advocating the burning of homosexuals.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

ESFP, simply because i said so. i'm an ENTP, therefore i'm never wrong.



Aidan said:


> ESTP because 420 posts blaze it ******.


hahahahahaha.


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

INFP for you named yourself after a Nujabes record.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

ISFP because you're into Nujabes.


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

ESFP because your avatar is all smiles.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

INTP - because your into physics.


----------



## CelticaNoir (Dec 27, 2012)

INFP for having text on your avatar.


----------



## sarahscriptor (Aug 2, 2013)

INFP because of your username (Celtic & French inspired).


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ENFP because you have more than two colours in your avatar.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

ESFP because you see colors.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

ISTJ - because username reflects medical training.


----------



## sarahscriptor (Aug 2, 2013)

ESTJ , because your avatar suggests you are an accountant, or an auditor.


----------

